# Kindle Watch horror story



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Facebook friend who has been wanting a Kindle for ages. She finally received enough giftcards as gifts and saved up enough money that she could finally buy one. She one-clicked the order and somehow in her excitement, had it shipped to a friend who lives three states away! She didn't realize this until the Kindle didn't show up at her house and she tracked down the order.

The friend's cell phone and landline both instantly go to voicemail; he's not answering emails. She fears that he is off on vacation with his family and has no idea when he'll be home. Meanwhile her poor little lost Kindle is sitting, lonely and abandoned on his front porch. Hopefully it is on his front porch and hasn't been stolen.

I've invited her to join us here at KindleBoards so we can all commiserate together. Maybe she'll show up. What a horror story!

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have a Facebook friend who has been wanting a Kindle for ages. She finally received enough giftcards as gifts and saved up enough money that she could finally buy one. She one-clicked the order and somehow in her excitement, had it shipped to a friend who lives three states away! She didn't realize this until the Kindle didn't show up at her house and she tracked down the order.
> 
> The friend's cell phone and landline both instantly go to voicemail; he's not answering emails. She fears that he is off on vacation with his family and has no idea when he'll be home. Meanwhile her poor little lost Kindle is sitting, lonely and abandoned on his front porch. Hopefully it is on his front porch and hasn't been stolen.
> 
> ...


That is a horror story  . I am always afraid I am going to do that. I always try to rembemer to double check the adddress to make sure I have not sent it to the wrong address. I hope your friend joins us here.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I will send lots of healing thoughts and positive vibes to your friend in the hopes that the Kindle will come home soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Are any of the Kindleboarders near the friend to which it was shipped?  If it was somewhere near me, I would be willing to to see if it was sitting abandoned on someone's porch and rescue it (or would that be stealing because I wasn't the addressee?)


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I would think she would be grateful if anyone was willing to retrieve the kindle and ship it on to her.

If you are worried about being accused of stealing, she should be able to send you a letter explaining that she has asked you to perform this service for her. Have her include a copy of her amazon order as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Are any of the Kindleboarders near the friend to which it was shipped? If it was somewhere near me, I would be willing to to see if it was sitting abandoned on someone's porch and rescue it (or would that be stealing because I wasn't the addressee?)


Since she's not a KindleBoards member (yet) she doesn't know if she has any KindleBoards friends in the shipped-to city....LOL

I'll send her a PM on Facebook.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She should call Amazon. I did something similar several years ago. I had something shipped to my parents. Well, I had it shipped to their old address. (It had been about 8 months since they moved) And no matter how hard they tried, they couldn't get in touch with the new owners.

Amazon replaced it and sent it to the correct address even though it was my error.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She should call Amazon. I did something similar several years ago. I had something shipped to my parents. Well, I had it shipped to their old address. (It had been about 8 months since they moved) And no matter how hard they tried, they couldn't get in touch with the new owners.
> 
> Amazon replaced it and sent it to the correct address even though it was my error.


She actually has gotten in touch with Amazon and they said if she didn't get her package by the 10th, they'd ship her a new one.

Problem is...she doesn't feel like waiting that long. We all know the exquisite pain of Kindlewatch!

L


----------



## knanna (Aug 1, 2009)

"The friend's cell phone and landline both instantly go to voicemail; he's not answering emails. She fears that he is off on vacation with his family and has no idea when he'll be home. Meanwhile her poor little lost Kindle is sitting, lonely and abandoned on his front porch. Hopefully it is on his front porch and hasn't been stolen."

Or he is enjoying a new Kindle (lol)  Thankfully, Amazon will replace it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are ways, if you know the address, to find out the phone number of a neighbor.  I did this when I couldn't get hold of my SIL in Detroit a few years ago.  I looked up the phone number of the address next to her.  The Internet is a wonderful thing.  (My SIL is fine, there was a problem with her phone.)

Betsy


----------



## MadLori (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone...I'm Lori, I'm Leslie's friend who shipped her long-awaited Kindle to a friend.

My friend lives in Baltimore.  If there is someone who lives in Baltimore who'd be willing to swing by their house and check the front porch, I'd be very grateful.

PM me if you're willing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Lori, welcome....glad you made it here! You'll fit in just fine, I'm sure. Go take a gander at the accessories board... 

I know we have a lot of Maryland/DC/No. Virginia members. Anyone here specifically in Baltimore?

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a good hour away from Baltimore, but I'll be taking a friend to BWI airport late Sunday afternoon, so from there it would be reasonably close.  If nobody else volunteers before then, I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD is pretty near Baltimore, but she's on vacation this week.

I'd love to help, but that's a couple of hours from me.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh noooooo!  I'd be so upset, too!

Alas, I'm no help.  I'm way up in Washington state.  I hope you get it soon, Lori.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Good Luck Lori,  that's so awful.  I hope you find someone nearby, maybe start a thread asking who lives in or near Baltimore.  On the bright side at least Amazon is working with you.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that is just awful, hate to hear such sad stories


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Good luck, Lori! I wish I lived nearby so I could help. I hope you get your beloved Kindle soon and in pristine condition!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Truly scary story.  Hopefully it has a happy ending.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> Are any of the Kindleboarders near the friend to which it was shipped? If it was somewhere near me, I would be willing to to see if it was sitting abandoned on someone's porch and rescue it (or would that be stealing because I wasn't the addressee?)


Stealing mail from someone's front porch is an actionable offense. I would not advise it. Mainly, because the package is addressed to the person who was to receive it, even if it was done in error. Call the USPS or UPS or FEDX office and see if they can retrieve it. Seriously, do not steal it from the front porch.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

This has to be causing a tad bit of anxiety.  Best of luck in getting it straightened out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Stealing mail from someone's front porch is an actionable offense. *I would advise it.*


I am assuming this was a typo and you really meant to say, I would advise *against* it, right? Just so folks don't get confused.

L


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Based on the title I thought it would be worst. These kindles are like pets. Hope you get yours back soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would be crying. Hopefully, you will get it soon.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Lori

Sorry about the horror. I live in Florida and will be visiting Baltimore next weekend. If I were going sooner I would stop by and risk the arrest.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am assuming this was a typo and you really meant to say, I would advise *against* it, right? Just so folks don't get confused.
> 
> L


Yes, thanks. I would NOT advise it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my stomach hurts thinking about that happening -- hopefully someone can help - maybe they have someone picking up their mail etc if they are on vacation --


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't even imagine this happening and I'm sorry.  Usually my Amazon orders default to my address.  Once I saw it having address of one of my brothers, but I changed it.  Just can't imagine it, especially with such a pricey item.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

knanna said:


> "The friend's cell phone and landline both instantly go to voicemail; he's not answering emails. She fears that he is off on vacation with his family and has no idea when he'll be home. Meanwhile her poor little lost Kindle is sitting, lonely and abandoned on his front porch. Hopefully it is on his front porch and hasn't been stolen."
> 
> Or he is enjoying a new Kindle (lol) Thankfully, Amazon will replace it.


Maybe he is enjoying it. He could have thought it was a gift.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if Amazon will let him keep it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's illegal to steal _mail _from somebody's front porch, but do we know that this is a USPS package? I don't think those Federal laws apply to UPS or FedEx, do they?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If it was sent via UPS or Fedex, then it has to be signed for, unless the sender specifies on the label signature requirement waived.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Let's hope the Kindle's fine wherever it is right now. On a positive thought, we should be thankful that it was shipped to a 'friend's' address rather than to a 'stranger' right?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How was it shipped?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> If it was sent via UPS or Fedex, then it has to be signed for, unless the sender specifies on the label signature requirement waived.


I'm not sure that's so. When I ordered my DX I didn't waive any sig requirements, but the UPS guy just rang the doorbell and then left it on the porch. I waved at him as he was getting in his truck and driving away. I think, in fact, that you have to specify that you _require_ a signature, which will then probably cost more. I believe Amazon has a $$$ amount above which thy automatically require a signature but the Kindle is for sure below it and I believe the DX is too.

Such was my experience anyway. . . .

On topic: I'm with the camp that says sending a stranger to pick a package up off someone's porch is a bad idea. In my neighborhood, we all know each other and who keeps whose keys on vacations; someone would call the police if they saw a stranger removing something from a house. Sadly, I think you'll have to wait until the person comes home.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On topic: I'm with the camp that says sending a stranger to pick a package up off someone's porch is a bad idea. In my neighborhood, we all know each other and who keeps whose keys on vacations; someone would call the police if they saw a stranger removing something from a house. Sadly, I think you'll have to wait until the person comes home.


In my neighborhood it wouldn't be sitting on the front porch anyhow (or at least none of the immediate porches around me), either Joe across the street or Vickie next door would already have it safely ensconced in their house awaiting my return, or, were it a delivery for them I'd have it. We pretty much let each other know when we're coming and going and take care of each other.
While it may be frustrating to wait for your friend to return that may be what you need to do.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> If it was sent via UPS or Fedex, then it has to be signed for, unless the sender specifies on the label signature requirement waived.


All of my Kindles were shipped UPS and were left by my front door. Other things ordered from Amazon had to have a signature.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

My first reaction to the title was, "There's a KINDLE WATCH"?  Cool!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy said:


> All of my Kindles were shipped UPS and were left by my front door.


Mine too. Very seldom have I had to sign for an Amazon delivery.

Good luck on recovering your Kindle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My thought was that if they're on vacation but can eventually be reached by phone, they could give permission for someone to go retrieve the package...


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I might have missed the post, but did the OP ever get her Kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

m&m said:


> I might have missed the post, but did the OP ever get her Kindle?


She ended up ordered a second one. Amazon CS told her that if the first one didn't arrive by August 10th, they'd credit her for the loss and she should order a second one, which she did, a day or two ago. So she is on KindleWatch again.

L


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow...scary.  I am glad though that Amazon came through and re-shipped one.  

Where I live, it's rare for UPS to ask for a signature.  Bugs me as they just leave stuff in the bushes.  Generally someone is home here, but it is scary to think of something valuable being snatched.  

At least this has a happy ending - or soon to be a happy ending.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if her friend in Baltimore kept the kindle or if it was lost.

I had to sign for my KDX last Saturday.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Stealing mail from someone's front porch is an actionable offense. I would not advise it. Mainly, because the package is addressed to the person who was to receive it, even if it was done in error. Call the USPS or UPS or FEDX office and see if they can retrieve it. Seriously, do not steal it from the front porch.


I agree! Do not take this from someone's property, especially if this is sent/addressed to them. Totally illegal!! How does someone explain to a cop that they are picking up a package sent to the address, but it was sent to wrong person/address in error and they are just picking it up for a person who is a friend of someone on a forum. I wouldn't take the chance, but can certainly understand the frustration!! It sounds like Amazon will take care of this. They've been a big help to me in similar circumstances (not Kindle-related).

I know someone in the UK who regularly ordered from amazon.co.uk and then complained he didn't receive it, would be sent an additional item and sell it. Some are honest, some not. Not that this is a scam, but in the legal world it could look that way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome, Lori, to KindleBoards.  So sorry about your situation.  I hope by now you've received a Kindle and are happily reading.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> She ended up ordered a second one. Amazon CS told her that if the first one didn't arrive by August 10th, they'd credit her for the loss and she should order a second one, which she did, a day or two ago. So she is on KindleWatch again.
> 
> L


I hope she has her kindle now and is enjoying it. Did she every find out what happend to the first one? Did her friend ever receive it?


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah we need an update on this.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD is pretty near Baltimore, but she's on vacation this week.
> 
> I'd love to help, but that's a couple of hours from me.


Yikes, that's terrible! I'm back from my trip and I just saw this. Is your friend in Baltimore city (downtown) or in the area surrounding Baltimore? I live about 35 min. NE of Baltimore. I will be in Towson (Baltimore County) tomorrow afternoon for a hair appointment. Let me know if this hasn't been resolved yet. I will be glad to help out if I can.

EDIT: OK, just saw the second page of posts with the updates on your situation. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lori is posting updates on Facebook -- hopefully she'll drop in here again.

She received her Kindle and has downloaded one book, plus sent a few PDFs which converted just fine. She loves it and is thinking about a cover.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lori is posting updates on Facebook -- hopefully she'll drop in here again.
> 
> She received her Kindle and has downloaded one book, plus sent a few PDFs which converted just fine. She loves it and is thinking about a cover.
> 
> L


That's nice, Leslie, but we really want to know about the poor Kindle lost in Baltimore. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lori is posting updates on Facebook -- hopefully she'll drop in here again.
> 
> She received her Kindle and has downloaded one book, plus sent a few PDFs which converted just fine. She loves it and is thinking about a cover.
> 
> L


So glad to hear this!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't drop the ball on Baltimore...curious minds want to know.  Keep us posted.  Glad Lori is enjoying K; but we still want to know about the other K in Baltimore. (Yes, we are nosey)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Don't drop the ball on Baltimore...curious minds want to know. Keep us posted. Glad Lori is enjoying K; but we still want to know about the other K in Baltimore. (Yes, we are nosey)


I agree we still want to know what happen to the other Kindle. Did your friend ever get it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just sent Lori a message. We'll see if she drops in here to give us the scoop.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well...
Inquiring minds want to know...what about Baltimore?...lol.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

yes its a very good horror mystery love story (well in a way lol ) i want to know as well!!! 
poor lil kindle !!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Go bang on her door girl...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Being a super-skeptic, I wondered if the whole thing was a scam.  Not that I don't trust the poor girl who put the wrong address on her delivery, but the story was intense.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone remember a few years back when they tried to make the coffee commercials (I think Maxwell House) be a continuing commercial soap opera??


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Anyone remember a few years back when they tried to make the coffee commercials (I think Maxwell House) be a continuing commercial soap opera??


Are you talking about the Taster's Choice ads with Anthony Head and Sharon Maughan?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, that's the one...am I bad...  See, goes to show you; people remember the commercial but not the product.  Maxwell House should send me a check for promoting them instead of Tasters Choice...lol.  It's not my fault; I drink tea.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Yep, that's the one...am I bad... See, goes to show you; people remember the commercial but not the product. Maxwell House should send me a check for promoting them instead of Tasters Choice...lol. It's not my fault; I drink tea.


You can have a residual check, but I'll take Anthony Head.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Whatever happened to those commercials, I absolutely loved them and would buy Tasters Choice because I wanted them to continue.  But then I am not a coffee connoisseur.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Hope the "lost" Kindle was not a scam.  I would hate to think that, but someone has a new Kindle for free.  What's up with that!

Since Amazon sent out the first Kindle, Amazon should go recover the "lost" Kindle.  Or, at least, bill the person for it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't see it as a scam. I'm pretty cynical but not _that _cynical


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't see it as a scam. I'm pretty cynical but not _that _cynical


I am, but only because I heard of people who do this for a living (and I'm NOT saying this person does this!!!). Buy something from Amazon, send it to wrong address then ask for a replacement, which they usually send. Retrieve 1st delivery and also 2nd one and sell one.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I am, but only because I heard of people who do this for a living (and I'm NOT saying this person does this!!!). Buy something from Amazon, send it to wrong address then ask for a replacement, which they usually send. Retrieve 1st delivery and also 2nd one and sell one.


When my BS meter goes off, it takes quite a bit of effort not become cynical.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure, but wouldn't Amazon be able to tell if the "missing" Kindle was registered and being used?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

F1 Wild, I have no doubt that this criminal behaviour does go on a lot, but as you noted today, I don't think it was the OP either.

Tana, I'd think that Amazon would investigate these things.  I wonder if they do or if they just take it as a loss.  No wonder Ks cost so much.

Whenever I see a post on this thread, I am curious as to what happened to the K that was sent to Baltimore.  Come back, OP!


----------

